# seting up a 25g kribensis tank



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i have a pair of kribs in a 75g but they will soon be in a 25g with some 1 pile of rocks,driftwood,live plants and other fish.For the other fish as in tetras and other catfish what would be good with them.I was thinking a rainbow shark and 6 black skirt tetra


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Yu can do it but yu better know that when yur kribs will spawn, they 'll harass any other fish that come too close from their brood.
Xris


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i know


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

try guppies, cheap and nice live food for the kribs.
plus they are colourful and hog the top of the tank and are to slow to eat the eggs


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

hahaha i will take some out of my 55g 2 males 6 females.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

well my tank now has 4 zebra dianos and for a clean up well i dont know but my tank looks cool i wish i could find my camera.The final stock will be 4 zebra dianos,1 rainbow shark,2 kribensis


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

wooo i moved them in last night and they just laid eggs and am proud lol.there is going to be some money in my pockets


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope they hatch, mine cant seem to make it that far.

I have a 15 gallon, 24'' length, and its with 2 ottos and 6 neon tetras, it took 10 for natural selection or occur and get the strongest 6, but they are fine even when Kribs spawn.

I dont think a rainbow shark is the best choice because the get large, and could eat the eggs.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

o the tank is all setup with 3 guppys,4 zebra dianos and the kribs


----------

